# Who rides motos in Mexico?



## MUUK' (Dec 12, 2017)

Where I live and what I do, a small moto is a must-have. I've had 3. A wrecked/repaired 2014 Vento 110, an 2011 Italika AT110 and a 2016 Italika FT125 Clasica purchased new, which is the standard pizza delivery moto. I've even got the obligatory plastic fruit basket mounted on the back, that will transport a garafon of water.

Parts are so cheap, it's like I'm stealing them. Italika is Mexico's favorite moto, so I'm cool with my vecinos. I can ride the highway at full-speed, all day long, park anywhere and generally assimilate. Sure, the rich guys have their Harleys, BMW's and Duc's for the Sunday run to the malecon, but my moto is a daily ride and just like any other Yucateco's ride. My friends on the other side laugh and say they wouldn't ride such a small displacement bike, saying a 750cc bike is the least they'd ride. Trouble is, in my view, anything over a 250 is like taking an elephant gun to a hummingbird hunt. I'm 6-foot and over 200 pounds, but my 125 runs just fine.

What do you ride in Mexico? Every rider has interesting stories to tell. What's yours? Photos of motos are welcome.


----------



## MUUK' (Dec 12, 2017)

I'll post some pics of my motos, as soon as I figure out how.

Elektra is having a big sale and there are some real deals, right now. My buddy has the hots for that lime green Italika DT200 doble proposito for $24000 pesitos. Over the buen fin holiday, it was as low as $17000.


----------



## Zorro2017 (Jan 9, 2017)

I've had the Italica 4 wheeler and the 125 I believe scooter. My wife and I rode both a lot but we now just own a truck. Enjoyed both of them though.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

MUUK' said:


> Where I live and what I do, a small moto is a must-have. I've had 3. A wrecked/repaired 2014 Vento 110, an 2011 Italika AT110 and a 2016 Italika FT125 Clasica purchased new, which is the standard pizza delivery moto. I've even got the obligatory plastic fruit basket mounted on the back, that will transport a garafon of water.
> 
> Parts are so cheap, it's like I'm stealing them. Italika is Mexico's favorite moto, so I'm cool with my vecinos. I can ride the highway at full-speed, all day long, park anywhere and generally assimilate. Sure, the rich guys have their Harleys, BMW's and Duc's for the Sunday run to the malecon, but my moto is a daily ride and just like any other Yucateco's ride. My friends on the other side laugh and say they wouldn't ride such a small displacement bike, saying a 750cc bike is the least they'd ride. Trouble is, in my view, anything over a 250 is like taking an elephant gun to a hummingbird hunt. I'm 6-foot and over 200 pounds, but my 125 runs just fine.
> 
> What do you ride in Mexico? Every rider has interesting stories to tell. What's yours? Photos of motos are welcome.


You are a better man than I. I would not like to ride a 125 CC motorcycle all day long on highways. I have a 1200 CC BMW (not just for rich people, it cost far less than a Honda Fit). I have ridden it to LA, Arizona, and Maine in three different trips in the past year or so. I don't own a car, and I don't use the motorcycle in Guadalajara. Walking, bicycle and buses are for the city. But for cross country trips I enjoy a motorcycle. I am good for about 700 km/day on it, but sometimes push that out to 1000 km if it is mostly divided highway.

I also have the obligatory plastic milk crate bolted on to the back.


----------



## MUUK' (Dec 12, 2017)

TundraGreen said:


> You are a better man than I. I would not like to ride a 125 CC motorcycle all day long on highways. I have a 1200 CC BMW (not just for rich people, it cost far less than a Honda Fit). I have ridden it to LA, Arizona, and Maine in three different trips in the past year or so. I don't own a car, and I don't use the motorcycle in Guadalajara. Walking, bicycle and buses are for the city. But for cross country trips I enjoy a motorcycle. I am good for about 700 km/day on it, but sometimes push that out to 1000 km if it is mostly divided highway.
> 
> I also have the obligatory plastic milk crate bolted on to the back.


I haven't done any serious cross country on my FT125, but I run the carrateras in Yucatan at 90-100kph all the time. It's not exactly silky, but I can split-lane and park anywhere, plus they're under $900 at any grocery store. I NEVER ride my moto any faster than it will go, so I'm best to stay off the big-bore bikes.

The "rich guys" I was thinking of, run from Merida to cruise the coast every Sunday morning. Seriously nice bikes and clothing. Harley's, BMW's and Duc's all riding together, with their 3-patch jackets with rockers. Strictly Sunday riders, they're professionals and field crew for CFE or TelMex. Low-riding Sportsters are thick.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

The roads in the Yucatan are way better than in many other states..


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

MUUK' said:


> I haven't done any serious cross country on my FT125, but I run the carrateras in Yucatan at 90-100kph all the time. It's not exactly silky, but I can split-lane and park anywhere, plus they're under $900 at any grocery store. I NEVER ride my moto any faster than it will go, so I'm best to stay off the big-bore bikes.
> 
> The "rich guys" I was thinking of, run from Merida to cruise the coast every Sunday morning. Seriously nice bikes and clothing. Harley's, BMW's and Duc's all riding together, with their 3-patch jackets with rockers. Strictly Sunday riders, they're professionals and field crew for CFE or TelMex. Low-riding Sportsters are thick.


The specs on your Italika say it has a maximum speed of 80 kph. You are doing pretty well. The top speed on my current bike is 230 kph (142.5 mph), but I have never been anywhere near it.

I have been riding since I was 13 when I got a Sears Allstate Moped, 50 cc. Motos have always been my primary transportation mode, although I have had a few cars along the way, mostly one for when the kids were growing up


----------

